# '34 Elgin Blackhawk Falcon.



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Starting from scratch. Frame, truss fork, and wheelset original to the bike.



Frame cleaned up pretty good and there was a 
decent amount of chrome on the triple steps hiding underneath house paint. Morrow hub with D3 date code and  a ND S.M. front hub. 



Tank and fender hunting now. 



I'd like to thank jrpromo for answering the countless emails.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 9, 2014)

*Falcon*



pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 159563
> Starting from scratch. Frame, truss fork, and wheelset original to the bike.
> View attachment 159564
> Frame cleaned up pretty good and there was a
> ...




Looking good great start


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2014)

One of my favorite bikes that I hope to own someday. The "Wildcat siren" makes these for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking good! Cool bike stand too. Did you make that?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Catfish. A few of us at the shop came up with the design (borrowed from another bike stand on the market) but made of 1/8" aluminum. Originally built for mountain bikes but can also be used for ballooners.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my favorite bikes that I hope to own someday. The "Wildcat siren" makes these for me. V/r Shawn





Yes, that would be the cherry on the sundae for this bike. So the Falcons had the tire driven siren and the Blackhawk' s had the pancake horn?  Was the chrome fork exclusive to the Blackhawk?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's a peek of the underside. What's going on with the strike above the M?


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Yes, that would be the cherry on the sundae for this bike. So the Falcons had the tire driven siren and the Blackhawk' s had the pancake horn?  Was the chrome fork exclusive to the Blackhawk?




Most of the time Falcons had painted forks. But they were being made side by side with the Blackhawks, and I have seen one or two that looked to have a factory chrome fork. As parts were interchangeable..... But I think they were always cataloged as painted. How about some more shots of the stand you made?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for that Catfish.  I'll get some pics and measurement's of the stand  up when I get home next week .


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 14, 2014)

*bike stands*



catfish said:


> Looking good! Cool bike stand too. Did you make that?




Here's a pic of the stand. The second one doesn't work for bikes with full fenders.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2014)

*fenders.*

Finally scored some fenders. Not sure about the braces though. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2014)

*Well, here's what I think*



pedal_junky said:


> Finally scored some fenders. Not sure about the braces though. Let me know what you guys think.View attachment 166020




It's choice. Glad you got the fenders too. Really looking great frank. Rob.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Braces*



pedal_junky said:


> Finally scored some fenders. Not sure about the braces though. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> After going through several sets of fenders for my Blackhawk, Catfish gave the the low down on what was correct..... they only had a single brace on the front and rear fender at a certain angle.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> pedal_junky said:
> 
> 
> > Finally scored some fenders. Not sure about the braces though. Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It's choice. Glad you got the fenders too. Really looking great frank. Rob.




Thanks Rob, it's a labor of love I guess. Haha.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 23, 2014)

*as bought*



pedal_junky said:


> aasmitty757 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Yeah, I've seen many like you said with the single brace in the rear( including catalog images), and some with the double. Still hunting I guess. I'd like to see a pics of your Falcon.
> ...


----------



## stoney (Aug 24, 2014)

Lobe the Blackhawk and Falcons, very nice find. Is that an older restoration?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> pedal_junky said:
> 
> 
> > Finally scored some fenders. Not sure about the braces though. Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 6, 2014)

I wanted the fender on this bike to snuggle right up against the tire. Got some steel tubing from a hardware store, measured, cut, filed, painted. ~30min job with materials in hand.


----------



## spoker (Dec 6, 2014)

oh ya the fenders close to the tire make a big diff in how it looks,if the braces are to long[and not some rare og brace]i have made a cut in the top crown[where it is rivited to the fender]and taken material out and made new holes to shorten brace.never did like the way the front of the fender fit on phantoms and b6,especially on repop fender sets


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 6, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> I wanted the fender on this bike to snuggle right up against the tire. Got some steel tubing from a hardware store, measured, cut, filed, painted. ~30min job with materials in hand.





Thanks


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Dec 7, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> I wanted the fender on this bike to snuggle right up against the tire. Got some steel tubing from a hardware store, measured, cut, filed, painted. ~30min job with materials in hand.




That looks great!  I assume you also cut down the fender?  Does the drop stand stay in place when you ride?  I have been wanting to do something like this, but was not sure it would work.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2014)

VR6GTiGuy said:


> That looks great!  I assume you also cut down the fender?  Does the drop stand stay in place when you ride?  I have been wanting to do something like this, but was not sure it would work.




thanks! Yeah, ds stays in place just fine. I used a loose NOS Wald replacement rear fender that was here. Cut it, added the bend for the chain clearance and holes for the ds clip. 
When in doubt: try it!


----------



## patmcclerren2 (May 4, 2020)

What year brand and model is that bike?


----------



## stoney (May 5, 2020)

patmcclerren2 said:


> What year brand and model is that bike?




They made them between 1933 and 1935. They were Elgin Falcons and Blackhawks. An example is my avatar.


----------

